# Generic low latency Asio Driver



## PhilipeZ (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey,

today, my audio interface's Asio driver stopped working for any reason I couldn't figure out yet.
I stumbled across the "Generic low latency asio Driver" which seems to be some driver that comes with cubase.
Latency and asio capacity seem to be agreeable for me on first sight - however, I have the impression, that the sound quality is worse. Like a little bit over-compressed.
I'm not very familiar with such technical stuff and I have no possibility to compare as my original driver does not longer work, so I'd like to ask whether it is even possible that one driver creates worse sound than an other one. And maybe, if it's possible, if anyone has experiences with this generic low latency driver and can tell whether my impression may be right or not.

Many Thanks


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 22, 2014)

This is always worth a try:
http://www.asio4all.com/


----------



## PhilipeZ (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Hannes. I'll try that out


----------

